# Kitten for Adoption (Need Help Urgently) (Mother Hit Son T_T



## u0408798 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi 

I have a 6 months old kitten up for adoption. It is toilet train and eat solid food.

It is vaccinated.

It is really my last resort to give him away but I have to.

The story is, this little fellow wonder off into the street one night and when he come back, his mother no longer recognize his smell and start attacking him.

I tried so many methods and it still fails and it breaks my heart to see him so wanted to go back to his brother and sister. Yet all of them does not recognize him.

If you are interested in taking him home, please call me at 90682350.


----------



## SarahJ (Mar 28, 2010)

Poor thing!  He's adorable! I wish I could take him! Best of luck finding him a new home, and I'm sure he'll make someone very happy.


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

I really wish I could take him, too, but unfortunately, I am unable to. 

Just to make this a bit easier for the readers, could you post where you are located? Someone might be able to help you out or know of someone in your area who could foster the kitty.


----------



## Snow_Leopard_Rawr (Jul 3, 2010)

Where do you live?


----------

